
SWiSHzone is now CLOSED - ZeroClickOk
https://swishzone.com/
======
ZeroClickOk
So sad, SwishMax was so simple and intuitive alternative to flash, and you can
use it in a so big range of tasks. Internet evolution leaves somes deep
wounds...

